
Who Whom Hoodoo - smacktoward
https://www.baltimoresun.com/opinion/columnists/mcintyre/bs-ed-mcintyre-20190916-u7ab3iscqff45oojosvu55eliq-story.html
======
larnmar
Personally I’ve never had any trouble with the distinction between who and
whom.

I like the fact that the English language contains all these little
shibboleths that tell you about the class and/or education level of the person
speaking.

